# Hard Drive options for Series 2 (Toshiba RS-TX20)?



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

It seems it's time to replace the HD in my Series 2 TiVo (Toshiba RS-TX20). A few years ago, I replaced the stock HD with a 750GB Seagate DB35. However lately I'm getting picture freezes, and a scan with SeaTools shows some bad sectors.

I have a PATA/SATA converter, so I'm all set there. I just need some HD recommendations. I don't need a lot of storage, since this is just a secondary unit, so anything 750GB to 1TB should be fine.

Looking at Western Digital's website for AV drives, I see:

WD7500AURS | SATA 3 Gb/s | 750 GB

WD10EURX | SATA 6 Gb/s | 1 TB

WD10EURS | SATA 3 Gb/s | 1 TB

There is also a "surveillance" drive listed:

WD10PURX | SATA 6 Gb/s | 1 TB

Looking on newegg.com as an example, the WD7500AURS and WD10EURS aren't found. The WD10EURX is available, but the description says that the WD10PURX is the newer model of that drive.

So is the WD10PURX the model I should go with? I searched in tivocommunity.com forums for that model, but got no hits, so that makes me think it may not be a viable option.

Thanks for any help folks can provide.


----------



## jud1929 (Sep 25, 2014)

I have the same question. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Newegg is wrong. The PURX is NOT a newer model of the AV-GP.

The PURX drives are made for RAID arrays, and come with a RAID function known as WD TLER, or the standardized term is ERC.

IMO, you are best-off using WD AV-GP (EURS/EURX), or the Seagate equivalent. A plain WD GreenPower (EZRX) drive is also an option for a model that old, which requires so little from the drive.

For this specific thread, and the TiVo model it is for, I suggest avoiding the WD PURX and WD EFRX drives. The WD EURS, EURX, or even the EZRX drives don't have TLER/ERC, and should work, if the adapter plays well with the TiVo & drive, and the TiVo can utilize the drive size you get.

Some are running the RAID drives, and have not had issues. But, the potential for the TLER/ERC issues cropping up later on, are very real.


----------



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

nooneuknow, thanks very much for the detailed reply. Just a couple other questions:

1. Will the EURS or EURX work equally well in the Series 2? Any known gotchas?

2. With some bad sectors on my Seagate, would it be better to use my original drive (as delivered in the TiVo) as the transfer "source" instead of trying to use the Seagate? I don't care about trying to save any of the shows that may be on the Seagate.

Bruzer


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Bruzer said:


> nooneuknow, thanks very much for the detailed reply. Just a couple other questions:
> 
> 1. Will the EURS or EURX work equally well in the Series 2? Any known gotchas?
> 
> ...


I probably should have fully disclosed just how little (pretty much nothing) I know of, about this model TiVo. I have no hands-on experience, nor have I assisted others with drive replacement/upgrade questions, with this model.

My reply was a generic way of simply saying that Purple and Red NAS drives from WD, as well as "NAS" drives from Seagate (and others), have a function factory enabled, that can lead to problems in any scenario, where the host is not equipped to handle controller-side error handling mechanisms present in NAS drives, marketed for RAID use, and/or non-RAID NAS use.

Not all drives with TLER/ERC/CCTL (all the same thing, with a different name and acronym) allow turning it off. Some do, but the setting gets lost with a power-cycle.

So, all I can say is, that not using any NAS/RAID drive with TLER/ERC/CCTL, will lessen potential issues.

I can't speak as to the suitability of the WD AV-GP, or a plain "green" (for this model). I can only say they lack the feature, that can create added issues, as I described.

Member "unitron" is likely the best member to help you select a drive from what is left, after taking the NAS/RAID drives off the list. I'd have gone without comment on the matter here, if the WD Purple PURX matter had not been mentioned.

1. EURS and EURX drives can be interchanged, and should never be an issue if one is used, rather than the other. This does still depend on what drives will work, and if the EURS/EURX are on that list, and of a capacity that doesn't exceed the limitations of the TiVo.

2. I suggest you are on the right track, and should use the original drive as a source, over a drive with bad sectors, if keeping content is of no concern to you. The third option is to simple use the image begging thread on TCF to get a known good image from another TiVo of the same model. These images will typically require letting the TiVo run through setup, then having to do a Clear & Delete Everything, followed by yet another setup run, to make the drive married to your TSN, not the TSN of the unit it came from.


----------

